# Bleeding and crusty ear tips?



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

Teddy, whom I bravely decided to shave down completely (yes, every last hair!), has some type of tip-of-ear issue. You see, within minutes of shaving his ears the tips started bleeding, I was sure I didn't nick him. Opon closer inspection it seems his ears are crusty and dry. :ahhhhh: They continued to bleed off and on. The spot where the blood was coming from has spread quite a bit on both ears. For now I put some antibiotic ointment on it with a snood to contain his ears are hopefully prevent him from rubbing too much ointment off. I also put the snood on because he has been pretty violently shaking his head and hitting his ears, I don't want him to make them worse by making blood rush to them and breaking them open even more than they already are. I am thinking of taking him to the vet as soon as I get him fit in. Has anyone else had this issue? If so what was it? And how did you treat it? 

Hoping my poo baby will be okay and not bleed much through the night. :argh:


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Did he have a rabies shot within the past few months? One of the members here had a poodle who had a bad reaction to the rabies that started out just like that, 3 months after the shot.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

If Teddy's Ears were really matted before you shaved him down.....that could be the reason. Here is what is said on a grooming site that I read........... 

'There is a type of hematoma that we are more apt to see in the grooming salon. That is the type that affects the ends of the ear leather and causes seeping or dripping blood and sometimes splitting of the ear tips. 
Matting restricts the blood flow to the areas of the body that it covers. With ears it is especially dangerous because the ear can become encased in mats causing all kinds of problems. When the ear hangs down the mats get wet in the water bowl and get food in them as well. 
The dirty wet hair that is tight to the skin is a recipe for disaster. Moisture as well as lack of blood flow weakens the skin causing it to be thinner and more likely to tear or bleed. Removing mats quickly can cause a quick rush of blood into vessels surrounded by weakened tissue which then causes "bleeding out"
All it takes for this to happen is to shave an ear and have a dog shake it's head one time.'

Also, if he is shaking his head violently it can cause another kind of hematoma (a pooling of blood in the ear leather) which the vet will have to lance and put drains in if needed.


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

Tiny poodles: No, he hasnt had one in just under a year. Feel bad for the poor guy, his ears are really bothering him :-/

Mollymuima: His ears were actually in great condition! They were long but not matted at all, just yesterday I brushed them all out. Nasty ears are a big pet peeve of mine. Lol. The inside of his ear isn't filling with blood (thankfully) but it is a little swollen. It's really quite strange.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Is there a Veterinary Dermatologist near you? In my experience there are much better at getting to the root cause of these type of issues than a regular vet. Also they are aware of more treatment options than the regular Vet. 
I have had one poodle who was prone to bacterial skin infections, and one who was prone to both yeast and bacterial infections. These things can spread crazy quickly, and reappear quickly after resolved so you want to find out what it is and have a good treatment on hand as soon as possible. Meanwhile I would recommend daily baths with a mild shampoo.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I can't offer any suggestions, but I wanted to post to say Im sorry Teddy and you are having this issue. That sounds uncomfortable for Teddy and concerning for you! Hope you get to the bottom of it quickly.


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm going to bath him today. I have some nice oatmeal shampoo that is very gentle. 

In fact, I do have a doggie dermatologist nearby! I'm going to make an appointment ASAP. Thanks for the advice, I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

These were the symptoms when my Misha and my chihuahua had vasculitis. Both of mine were caused by the Rabies vaccine, but vasculitis can be a condition that has nothing to do with vaccines. Misha and Emilio were put on Pentoxyfilline (sp?) and both recovered.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

blacky55667 said:


> I'm going to bath him today. I have some nice oatmeal shampoo that is very gentle.
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, I do have a doggie dermatologist nearby! I'm going to make an appointment ASAP. Thanks for the advice, I'll keep you all updated.



That is exactly how I would proceed. Good luck, please let us know how it goes!


----------



## Midge0413 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sometimes if you shave them and they feel funny to the dog they can shake their heads and cause trauma to the ends of their ears


----------

